# Peter Frampton



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

As you may have heard, PF has the inflammatory muscle disease Inclusion-Body Myositis (IBM). _He is still able to play guitar without any difficulty, but with the window now beginning to possibly close forever, he booked a farewell tour that will keep him on the road this summer and possibly a bit longer._

He has several albums in the can, and is "recording like a madman". His latest disc, by the Peter Frampton Band, is called All Blues, and is mostly (if not all) covers. A track here: https://www.facebook.com/PeterFramp...pton-band-the-thrill-is-gone/179078243019699/ Or here: 




Good interview with the guy here: https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...mpton-degenerative-muscle-disease-ibm-797556/

Enjoy!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks, Finch!

I did read about his situation awhile ago. Interesting that he is so inspired to produce as much as he can while he can.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

chazpat said:


> Thanks, Finch!
> 
> I did read about his situation awhile ago. Interesting that he is so inspired to produce as much as he can while he can.


The therapy is _very_ expensive.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Subd.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Back in the mid-70's, before Frampton Comes Alive was issued, I went to a concert in San Diego. Headliner was Ten Years After (if I remember right), opening act was Peter Frampton. I'd never heard his music before. Didn't know who he was.

He played the Frampton Comes Alive set, or most of it, anyway. People really got into it as his set progressed. I'd never seen extensive use of the talk box before - it really got everyone's attention. Very enjoyable show.

Wishing the best to you, Peter.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Check out his tiny desk concert from 2016. Still a great musician and performer. We're all getting older, and eventually nothing will work anymore. Use it while you got it--Peter Frampton definitely has used his talents to the fullest.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

My rents were Framptonites and they would jam PF constantly on our trips down to San Felipe from North County (San Diego) in the 70's. I was not quite 10 yet at the time, and dug me some Frampton.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks, I heard about his situation but didn’t realize it was this bad.

I saw him live at a small outdoor venue in Denver in 2003’. I was basically dragged to that concert and am grateful for it. Good times were had and hopefully I can get to see him again before he’s done.


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

my biggest connection to Peter Frampton, Simpson episode notwithstanding was the movie Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts club band from 1978

check it out. Bee Gees, Beatles, Peter Frampton, George Burns, Steven Tyler, so many notable from the 70's


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Humble Pie. Just sayin!


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tim22 said:


> Humble Pie. Just sayin!


Live at the Filmore! I believe he was only 17 at the time.

Bob


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

His music links me to floating around in the waters of Caribbean. 
I was 14 or 15 at the time and it seems all the cool kids were hanging out in a patio room near the back of the cruise ship. Music , ping pong and beer. 
Was it the juke ? I don't even remember. 
Music filled the days and if not Frampton, then Grand Funk RR and Queen as the more prominent sounds. It still feels like a dream to go to those memories while vacationing with cousins, meeting girls from some group trip out of St Louis, getting stuck in the elevator, midnight and 2am buffet choices and no restrictions from Heineken bevs. 

It wasn't so much a highlight of summer, it was an all-encompassing highlight of the teen years !


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Tim22 said:


> Humble Pie. Just sayin!


OMG! I hadn't thought of Humble Pie in years. Used to love them. Big Steve Marriott fan. I forgot that's where PF got his start.


----------

